# good dance music



## ShadowSoldier (May 8, 2012)

So I've come to realize that recently, at parties, I'm always the one playing the DJ and making sure good music is playing. Give me some lists. I have some, but I want to increase my library.

I have a bunch of David Guetta, LMFAO, Eminem, Calvin Harris and such.

What are some other good songs? It'd be great if you could link to a YouTube video as well.


----------



## Gahars (May 9, 2012)

Spoiler



@Guild McCommunist

I finally have my excuse.





You can't go wrong with jumping on it.


----------



## Xuphor (May 9, 2012)

A not so well known one here: The main chorus even has "dance" in it a lot.

It has "Fucking" right near the start, but otherwise it's SFW.

[yt]kOA6k07giKY[/yt]


----------



## prowler (May 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T48vQQSt25U


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 9, 2012)

prowler said:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=T48vQQSt25U



That's not bad. definitely better than the other videos. I might give that one a try, my friends are picky with music, so I gotta see how it goes. Music like this is what they like:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTKEnyClayw


----------



## Yumi (May 9, 2012)

ahaha...i might be crazy..try this?:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xsoCki4pTk


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (May 9, 2012)

i like minimal music for dancing. pretty good and chill at the same time. try checking artists for that genre. also some armin van buuren or deadmau5 are good


----------



## DarkStriker (May 10, 2012)

BIGBANG - Fantastic Baby (Instrumental). Listen to it. There is quite a few remix out there that makes it awesome
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2pfwHR914oE

Original - 21 mil views ammagad :3


Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAbokV76tkU&ob=av2e


----------



## Dter ic (May 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KIVvoXbS6o&feature=related

Wynut?


----------



## Alaude (May 10, 2012)

Dter ic said:


> Wynut?




haha i really liked that anime the Initial D series. Anyways back to topic, i fell this song gives you a good dance.

Backstreet Boys - Larger Than Life.
[yt]o1v9Z2FVkuY[/yt]

and this one is good too...

Linkin Park - Bleed It Out
[yt]wsqKH_VIrng&ob=av2e[/yt]


----------



## Quanno (May 10, 2012)

Best ones I can think of right now.


----------



## MM13 (May 16, 2012)

I really like this one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=joIYo0g7HUw

and this one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ggzxInyzVE&ob=av2n


----------



## DS1 (May 16, 2012)

Any time I'm in a club (usually in Toronto, where it makes sense, but also in the middle of nowhere), some sucker DJ ruins the party by playing a whole set of dancehall music. There are only like 3 beats ('riddims') that are acceptable for a sexy sexy dance party - soca and diwali:



Spoiler







No dem bow (aka raggaeton)!




Now if for some reason there are no girls at these parties, or your friends don't actually know how to dance:



Spoiler










AND AW YEAH OBLIGATORY WANGAN MIDNIGHT MUSIC


----------



## notmeanymore (May 16, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=40EWfxwcZVE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0dN38E5UF8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgGItLYyBQ0


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 25, 2012)

Your music sucks lol.


----------



## notmeanymore (May 25, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Your music sucks lol.


Thanks. Couldn't have said it something like "I don't care for your taste in music". Had to just go for the full insult.

I appreciate that.


----------

